

Ask HN: searching for a product idea - maxua

Ideas are worthless and execution is everything, isn't it right?<p>We're a small capable team based in Kiev, Ukraine. Strong on UI/programming weak on sales and marketing. Looking for the product idea.<p>Domain: SaaS or a mobile/ipad app for small businesses. Can't afford go for the consumer market.<p>Product that has clear value to the user, fun to work on, has competition, has no/minimal network effect, has long-term utility to the user and does not require big capital to build.<p>Sounds easy? Shoot.<p>PS: first half of May I'll spend in the Valley (for the first time). Tips appreciated.
======
T-R
Jacques Mattheij's ideas list -

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/My+list+of+ideas+for+when+you+are...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/My+list+of+ideas+for+when+you+are+looking+for+inspiration)

------
princeverma
I don't think that you will find idea this way. Create something that you
yourself will use and pay for, and if everything works smooth you will have a
validated business idea.

~~~
veb
I believe you're right. Most inspiration comes to me when I'm thinking about
what I dislike, and how I could make it better. (i.e. "dammit! the pizza is
late where's MY PIZZA")

------
abbasmehdi
I have a few ideas, but don't really have time to implement them. On the other
hand, there is a long list of ideas posted on this website by Paul Graham.
Have you looked at those? There are some really good ones in there!

~~~
djsamson
Are you referring to this?: <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

Or is there something more recent you're talking about.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Yea, that! :) Thanks for posting the link.

------
triviatise
budgeting software - needs to do basic debit/credit and then have
sophisticated features for budgeting and comparing how you are doing against
the budget

commission - calculate sales person commissions and display them real time so
salespeople know exactly how much they will get paid and when (i.e. like with
car dealerships)

pricing - simple solution to help small businesses test elasticity of pricing
to maximize their gross profits

free quickbooks hosting in the cloud - enables some of the above because it
allows you to get access to the data

------
agentbnd
Email Me. We are an early startup in the Valley looking for a technical
team/co-founder. More info to follow.

agentbnd@yahoo.com

------
spfedorov
contact me here, spfedorov at yahoo dot com

~~~
abbasmehdi
I wonder when bots will figure out that abc at [common domain name] dot [xyz]
can be parsed. It would suck, but just wondering...

